# Box/finger joints on router



## JTBUTTERY (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm fairly new and built a sled for my Ryobi cheapo router table. I'm not quite sure how to start making slots or pins using an index on the sliding jig.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I use a hand saw for most of all my end joints play with the router rarely for that job


----------



## dbishopbliss (Feb 2, 2007)

Can someone recommend a router jig for making box joints similar to the Leigh Super 18, but less expensive?

I want to build cabinets for guitar amplifiers and speakers. I don't need a lot of flexibility. The finger joints will be 1/2" and the stock will be up to 16" wide.

I don't want to use a table saw because the stock may be up to 3' tall.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The General Tools & Instruments Newsroom | The EZ Pro Dovetail Jig Instructional Videos

YouTube - ‪EZ-Pro Dovetail Jig from General Tools (Part 1 of 2)‬‏
YouTube - ‪EZ-Pro Dovetail Jig from General Tools (Part 2 of 2)‬‏


http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1309268341&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/General-Tools...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1309268399&sr=1-1

OR
Just make your own,pickup a Porter Cable 24" box Alum.template screw it to some stock and you have it done quick and easy. 
Or the template(s) from MLCS
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html#boxjoint_anchor

Like below

=====
=====



dbishopbliss said:


> Can someone recommend a router jig for making box joints similar to the Leigh Super 18, but less expensive?
> 
> I want to build cabinets for guitar amplifiers and speakers. I don't need a lot of flexibility. The finger joints will be 1/2" and the stock will be up to 16" wide.
> 
> I don't want to use a table saw because the stock may be up to 3' tall.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It is possible th make a jig to cut the dovetail, and I suppose finger joints also, as long as You can build a jig first. I have a place for you to contact if Your interested in seeing it, It's a video! http://woodworkersedge.com/ It's down on the list, out of view!!


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*Box Joint*

Hi take a look @ this web special from Peachtree

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, The Oak Park box joint jigs are my choice. You will see them in many posts on this site. Here is a link to the US catalog page which includes a video showing how to use them: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looks a lot like Oak Park! Check it out Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue May be better price for O.P.


----------

